# Wyndham Transfer time reports



## Railman83 (Sep 4, 2018)

Had some similar threads but need current intel on how long it is taking so I can plan a trip or make alternate plans.

Any recent reports on how long it takes Wyndham to transfer from when they receive it?


----------



## grab (Sep 4, 2018)

Under a month on deeded property. Much longer on CWA.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 4, 2018)

I don't have any CWA.  Why do you think that takes longer for CWA? I would think deeded would be more complicated.  Just wondering, not meaning at all to sound like I'm questioning what you are saying.


----------



## grab (Sep 4, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't have any CWA.  Why do you think that takes longer for CWA? I would think deeded would be more complicated.  Just wondering, not meaning at all to sound like I'm questioning what you are saying.


I agree with your thinking...but reality is I’ve had some CWA sitting in line for 7 weeks while deeds submitted at the same time are in. Crazy but true.


----------



## bendadin (Sep 4, 2018)

I had one transfer in about a month after sending it to Wyndham. Granted, they set up a new account so I still don't have the points, but at least it wasn't six months. I have another contract that was about a week behind this one. I've not heard anything about it, though.


----------



## lost patience (Sep 4, 2018)

I purchased 4 deeded contracts on Ebay.  They all made it to Wyndham in May and June.  
Sent to Wyndham 6/8 - transfer completed 8/16
Sent to Wyndham 6/13 - transfer completed 7/30
Sent to Wyndham 5/2 - transfer completed 8/4
Sent to Wyndham 5/2 - Not done yet
Of note - the 2 contracts that were sent to Wyndham on 5/2 were same seller, same buyer, same resort.  4 weeks later, the 2nd one is still in process.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Sep 5, 2018)

Wyndham received 7/5 and transferred by 8/21!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 5, 2018)

bendadin said:


> I had one transfer in about a month after sending it to Wyndham. Granted, they set up a new account so I still don't have the points, but at least it wasn't six months. I have another contract that was about a week behind this one. I've not heard anything about it, though.



That missing deed has appeared this morning.

So much for aligning use years. That is all I have to say. 

Upon second glance, I have a stranger on my account. And that deed isn't listed but a different one is although all of the rest of the contract numbers are correct. What the heck!


----------



## Sandi Bo (Sep 5, 2018)

LOL, a new name to use to hold rooms!

My use years continue to be messed up.   I had one contract they weren't not able to realign.  Eventually they did that one.  But in the mean time another one just won't realign.  They switch it and it switches back.  Periodically I get phone calls or emails saying they are continuing to work out.   Meanwhile, I bought a new one, and it's not aligned either.  

Very frustrating in that with all the use year aligning that has gone on over the years (back to the great alignment of 2012) I have rarely received prorated points.  Because the bulk of my religning was done in 2014 and they weren't at that time offering prorated rates, I missed out (on about 1M points). Wyndham has never gotten my account completely straightened out.  Even though in 2012 I was sent a letting saying my use years would be realigned, it was not when the bulk of accounts were.  Most contracts have been adjusted and realigned, but never, ever, have all of my contracts had a Jan-Dec use year, which I was told I must have due to rules (introduced in 2012).  But they are working on it.


----------



## Richelle (Sep 5, 2018)

My Bali Hai completed in five weeks.  Sometimes things can get delayed if there is an issue with the sellers account, the seller is dragging their feet with getting their end done, or the closing company forgot to submit some paperwork or the transfer fee.  For those that are taking awhile, you can call to find out when they actually received the paperwork from the closing company, and if there were any notes.  If there was delay because the closing company forgot something, it should be noted in there.  If the seller said they submitted it a week after the auction, and Wyndham didn't get it until a month after the auction, you'll know there was a disconnect somewhere.  Like maybe the closing company was not honest or Wyndham has the wrong info.  It may not say if there was an issue on the seller's end because that is account information they cannot give out.  Before buying, it might help to ask if seller had already done their portion of the paperwork and if they have an estoppel.  I believe the estoppel is need by Wyndham or the closing company, or both.  It can delay things if none of the paperwork is completed before hand.


----------



## chapjim (Sep 5, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't have any CWA.  Why do you think that takes longer for CWA? I would think deeded would be more complicated.  Just wondering, not meaning at all to sound like I'm questioning what you are saying.



More of them, maybe?


----------



## Braindead (Sep 5, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> I don't have any CWA.  Why do you think that takes longer for CWA? I would think deeded would be more complicated.  Just wondering, not meaning at all to sound like I'm questioning what you are saying.





chapjim said:


> More of them, maybe?


Wyndham does all the transfer paperwork for CWA. Wyndham says to allow 4-6 weeks to send you the transfer paperwork to be signed and notarized. Then they say to allow 4-6 weeks ounce they receive the notarized paperwork back to complete the transfer. Allow 1 week for mail out and back your at a 9 week minimum. Wyndham might beat the 9 weeks but that’s the minimum they set for themselves anything less your supposed to be tickled pink!!


----------



## bendadin (Sep 8, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Had some similar threads but need current intel on how long it is taking so I can plan a trip or make alternate plans.
> 
> Any recent reports on how long it takes Wyndham to transfer from when they receive it?



Important note to you:

They realigned my April UY contract and I received 0 points for 2018. I had been given 154k. Keep an eye out.


----------



## gwynhyvar (Sep 11, 2018)

Can someone please give me the number for the Wyndham title folks? I've got a resale transfer that's been sent to them, according to the closing company, and I want to follow up and see how it's going.


----------



## Braindead (Sep 11, 2018)

gwynhyvar said:


> Can someone please give me the number for the Wyndham title folks? I've got a resale transfer that's been sent to them, according to the closing company, and I want to follow up and see how it's going.


800-251-8736 option 2 then option 3
It’s the non VIP reservation phone number


----------



## antjmar (Sep 11, 2018)

gwynhyvar said:


> Can someone please give me the number for the Wyndham title folks? I've got a resale transfer that's been sent to them, according to the closing company, and I want to follow up and see how it's going.


Don’t be surprised if they claim they haven’t received it yet even if the transfer company mailed it a couple weeks ago...


----------



## grab (Sep 11, 2018)

gwynhyvar said:


> Can someone please give me the number for the Wyndham title folks? I've got a resale transfer that's been sent to them, according to the closing company, and I want to follow up and see how it's going.


You need the contract number to get any info.


----------



## gwynhyvar (Sep 12, 2018)

antjmar said:


> Don’t be surprised if they claim they haven’t received it yet even if the transfer company mailed it a couple weeks ago...


Yep, that's the line I got. I emailed the transfer company to confirm it was sent, just to be sure. I'll keep checking back. Here I was hoping I'd be lucky enough to have it go smoothly.


----------



## jebloomquist (Sep 12, 2018)

Sandi Bo said:


> LOL, a new name to use to hold rooms!
> 
> My use years continue to be messed up.   I had one contract they weren't not able to realign.  Eventually they did that one.  But in the mean time another one just won't realign.  They switch it and it switches back.  Periodically I get phone calls or emails saying they are continuing to work out.   Meanwhile, I bought a new one, and it's not aligned either.
> 
> Very frustrating in that with all the use year aligning that has gone on over the years (back to the great alignment of 2012) I have rarely received prorated points.  Because the bulk of my religning was done in 2014 and they weren't at that time offering prorated rates, I missed out (on about 1M points). Wyndham has never gotten my account completely straightened out.  Even though in 2012 I was sent a letting saying my use years would be realigned, it was not when the bulk of accounts were.  Most contracts have been adjusted and realigned, but never, ever, have all of my contracts had a Jan-Dec use year, which I was told I must have due to rules (introduced in 2012).  But they are working on it.



My use years were not realigned in the great purge. As a result, I could not reserve any WorldMark properties. When I requested a WorldMark reservation from a CV I was told that I couldn't do it because the nonalignment. Well then I said, "Get me someone who could do the realignment." Owner Care then did the realignment. I actually never made the WorldMark reservation.

Jim


----------



## Railman83 (Sep 12, 2018)

Great diversion but any recent transfer time reports?


----------



## gwynhyvar (Sep 13, 2018)

gwynhyvar said:


> Yep, that's the line I got. I emailed the transfer company to confirm it was sent, just to be sure. I'll keep checking back. Here I was hoping I'd be lucky enough to have it go smoothly.


Replying to myself, isn't this fun? The contract is still en-route; they sent me the USPS tracking # to confirm it was mailed 9/10, but it hasn't been delivered yet. Needs to learn patience, this Padawan does!


----------



## dgalati (Sep 13, 2018)

5 deeds with different buyers and sellers last month. All transferred in 4 weeks or less from the time Wyndham received.


----------



## Graciem (Sep 13, 2018)

Officially a new owner !!!

Wyndham received deed on 08/28 called today and was able to get a new member number. I was told they are still in the process of setting up the account and should wait 1 more week to finish the process.

By the way this was an Ebay resale with Vacation Properties for Less.


----------



## AZLatin5 (Sep 13, 2018)

I’m concerned that I recently requested they combine my accounts.   It took 6 weeks to complete the transfers (2 contracts) and I’ve been making reservations. I requested they combine them and they are “working” on it but do not want to lose any points or reservations I already have.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Sep 17, 2018)

My paperwork was sent on Aug 8. I called 2 weeks ago and they said it showed in their system on 8/29. Transfer was completed 9/14!


----------



## gwynhyvar (Nov 8, 2018)

Wyndham received paperwork Sept. 14, contract showing in online account 11/8. That's what, 8-9 weeks? Not bad!


----------



## GT1 (Nov 9, 2018)

gwynhyvar said:


> Wyndham received paperwork Sept. 14, contract showing in online account 11/8. That's what, 8-9 weeks? Not bad!


I'm waiting for a contract to be added to my existing membership (all resale). When the contract is added will it show up on the owner website under "My Ownership" right away like my other 2 contracts show up?


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Nov 9, 2018)

Graciem said:


> Officially a new owner !!!
> 
> Wyndham received deed on 08/28 called today and was able to get a new member number. I was told they are still in the process of setting up the account and should wait 1 more week to finish the process.
> 
> By the way this was an Ebay resale with Vacation Properties for Less.


Congrats !! I started the process for my first resale on 19 October. Waiting to become an owner myself for the first time. 


I wonder how long it will take 

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## gwynhyvar (Nov 12, 2018)

GT1 said:


> I'm waiting for a contract to be added to my existing membership (all resale). When the contract is added will it show up on the owner website under "My Ownership" right away like my other 2 contracts show up?


Yes, that's what mine did. Popped right up one day! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## md8287 (Nov 12, 2018)

Delete


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 8, 2018)

Any recent reports?


----------



## Manzana (Dec 8, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Any recent reports?


Still waiting.  Purchased OCT 2 Wyndham got title Nov 16th still processing.


----------



## grab (Dec 9, 2018)

Railman83 said:


> Any recent reports?


Just received contracts from deeds sent to them on September 25 (so 9 weeks) but had previously received a contract from deed sent to them that same day (9/25) from the same closing company that only took 3 weeks.  

So 1-2 months from when Wyndham recieves deed or AA seems to be the pace depending on what pile you end up in.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 9, 2018)

The ebay seller i bought my National Harbor from back in october STILL doesn't have a recorded deed.  The first one got rejected because of errors.  I keep looking at Maryland Land Records online and see nothing new.  My National Harbor deed from May was recorded, but not the one in October.  Unfortunately, I cannot be of any help until Wyndham gets the new deed.  I'll update when it comes in.


----------



## grab (Dec 9, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I keep looking at Maryland Land Records online and see nothing new.


what website is that?


----------



## Richelle (Dec 9, 2018)

grab said:


> what website is that?



https://mdlandrec.net

You would be amazed at how much information is out there for the world to see.  All you have to do is sign up for an account.  Doesn't cost anything and you don't have to be a "professional" to use it.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 9, 2018)

grab said:


> what website is that?



When my husband and I were shopping for a new house, this site and the Maryland Judiciary case search was instrumental in helping us research the houses and the people that owned them.  If they were in bankruptcy or had a pending litigation on them, or there was a lean on the house.  We could get this info even before calling the seller's agent to schedule a showing.  If the house had a lean on it, and the owner was a defendant in a major lawsuit, we moved on.  Sure, we would eventually find out these things during the process, but knowing it upfront meant less time was wasted.


----------



## Pete Buckler (Dec 10, 2018)

I submitted two deeds to Wyndham on October 15th and had the first one transferred on November 20th and the second on december 4th. These were given to me by my grandparents and I completed all necessary deed and owner transfer paperwork with both counties and Wyndham.


----------



## grab (Dec 19, 2018)

Today I got a contract submitted on 10/29 and am waiting on one from 10/11 and 9/25. Supposedly no issues on either of the older ones.


----------



## GT1 (Dec 19, 2018)

I just posted on another thread - 7 weeks time. Oct. 24 - Dec. 19


----------



## dgalati (Dec 19, 2018)

Bonnet Creek deed Wyndham received 11/27 transferred out of my account today 12/19. Another Bonnet Creek deed Wyndham received 10/21 still waiting on transfer. No problem with paper work on 1st deed not sure why one would transfer in 3 weeks another still waiting after 8 weeks?


----------



## antjmar (Dec 19, 2018)

They received my paperwork 10/31 seller never received them so they resent. They received seller docs 12/5 posted to my account today.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 19, 2018)

Still waiting on my reseller to actually get the deed recorded.  Two months and nothing  Avoid ebay seller Thetransfergroup.


----------



## Crafty71 (Dec 19, 2018)

I would be curious to know if those people whose contracts were recently deposited to their accounts are VIP Platinum or not...if not, any points they are getting now for 2018 are basically wasted (unless they deposit the points to RCI).

I am VIP Platinum and I have been waiting on two (2) contracts since early October. Of course, if Wyndham deposits the contracts before the end of the year, I can deposit the points to 2019...I am fully expecting both contracts to deposit just after January 1st...

I am not usually a conspiracy theorist (more of a realist). I have come to learn that Wyndham does not usually do stuff that benefits owners...

Cheers!


----------



## Manzana (Dec 19, 2018)

Crafty71 said:


> I would be curious to know if those people whose contracts were recently deposited to their accounts are VIP Platinum or not...if not, any points they are getting now for 2018 are basically wasted (unless they deposit the points to RCI).
> 
> I am VIP Platinum and I have been waiting on two (2) contracts since early October. Of course, if Wyndham deposits the contracts before the end of the year, I can deposit the points to 2019...I am fully expecting both contracts to deposit just after January 1st...
> 
> ...


I am in similar boat as a new owner with PICs VIP Gold.  Use year April 1st.   I was told that Wyndham is waiting for my billing cycle to start before transferring.  I am assuming that since 9 month ends Dec 31 my points will transfer around the 1st week of Jan.  I have called a few times and best I got was call back in a couple weeks.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 20, 2018)

I did get a call from Anthony. It sounds like there is some restructuring going on, and the person who was recording the deeds is no longer with the company.  He said he will expedite mine.  I gave him the name and number of a transfer company that might be able to help him with recording the deed.  I still say avoid them for now.  Wait until their eBay rating gets above 85% and they’ve had no complaints in 60 days or more before taking a chance.  It’s in the low 70% range now.  85% would be a huge improvement and an indication that things are improving.


----------



## Crafty71 (Dec 21, 2018)

Crafty71 said:


> if Wyndham deposits the contracts before the end of the year, I can deposit the points to 2019...I am fully expecting both contracts to deposit just after January 1st...
> 
> I am not usually a conspiracy theorist (more of a realist). I have come to learn that Wyndham does not usually do stuff that benefits owners...
> 
> Cheers!


O-K...you know what...I can admit when I am (partially) wrong...

Of the four(4) pending contracts that I am waiting to transfer, I received two (2) of them today (much to my pleasant surprise). So if someone at Wyndham reads this, I will just say "Thank you!".

Now I just hope I don't have any issues transferring those points to 2019...

Just to stay relevant to the initial discussion, the two (2) contracts that transferred today were submitted to Wyndham 11/05, so it took seven (7) weeks.

Cheers!


----------



## CCdad (Dec 21, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I did get a call from Anthony. It sounds like there is some restructuring going on, and the person who was recording the deeds is no longer with the company.  He said he will expedite mine.  I gave him the name and number of a transfer company that might be able to help him with recording the deed.  I still say avoid them for now.  Wait until their eBay rating gets above 85% and they’ve had no complaints in 60 days or more before taking a chance.  It’s in the low 70% range now.  85% would be a huge improvement and an indication that things are improving.



Anthony makes promises that he has trouble keeping.  Their staff turnover has been ongoing for over 15 months. They're quick to process collection of your money and sometimes recording your deed, but then things fall apart.

If you think getting your deed recorded is an issue, better hope afterwards that they send it to Wyndham title and deeding promptly with the transfer fee payment.

If you check out their BBB and Missouri AG complaints, you might reconsider ever using them again. This is one of many TS exit companies that Wyndham has recently sued, details were in a thread a month or two ago.


----------



## Richelle (Dec 21, 2018)

CCdad said:


> Anthony makes promises that he has trouble keeping.  Their staff turnover has been ongoing for over 15 months. They're quick to process collection of your money and sometimes recording your deed, but then things fall apart.
> 
> If you think getting your deed recorded is an issue, better hope afterwards that they send it to Wyndham title and deeding promptly with the transfer fee payment.
> 
> If you check out their BBB and Missouri AG complaints, you might reconsider ever using them again. This is one of many TS exit companies that Wyndham has recently sued, details were in a thread a month or two ago.



I saw that and he did acknowledge the pending litigation.  I'll have to wait and see how things go with the transfer.  Hopefully things will start moving.  I always follow up with Wyndham when the seller says they submitted the paperwork to them.


----------



## Manzana (Dec 27, 2018)

Happy to say my national harbor contract went through today.  Just in time to move points forward for my April 1 use year.  Gold member.   Purchased OCT Wyndham received deed November 15.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Dec 27, 2018)

Richelle said:


> I saw that and he did acknowledge the pending litigation.  I'll have to wait and see how things go with the transfer.  Hopefully things will start moving.  I always follow up with Wyndham when the seller says they submitted the paperwork to them.


How do you follow up with Wyndham ?

I have my first transfer resale going thru now, it was submitted in the beginning of OCT18



Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Dec 27, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> How do you follow up with Wyndham ?
> 
> I have my first transfer resale going thru now, it was submitted in the beginning of OCT18
> 
> ...



Call the main number and choose option 2. Then choose option 3. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Dec 27, 2018)

Richelle said:


> Call the main number and choose option 2. Then choose option 3.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I don't know ow what the main number is, or where to start to find it. 

In the past when googling around I couldn't find anything useful

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Dec 27, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> I don't know ow what the main number is, or where to start to find it.
> 
> In the past when googling around I couldn't find anything useful
> 
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk



By main number, I mean the one people call for reservations which is listed in the directory. It’s an automated system. When you call in, instead of choosing option 1 to make a reservation, you choose option 2 for title.  The number is:

1 (800) 251-8736


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Dec 27, 2018)

Richelle said:


> By main number, I mean the one people call for reservations which is listed in the directory. It’s an automated system. When you call in, instead of choosing option 1 to make a reservation, you choose option 2 for title.  The number is:
> 
> 1 (800) 251-8736
> 
> ...


Ahhh makes sense , I have never called since i am still waiting on my first transfer

Thanks for the number !!



Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## Richelle (Dec 27, 2018)

Ninjaneer80 said:


> Ahhh makes sense , I have never called since i am still waiting on my first transfer
> 
> Thanks for the number !!
> 
> ...



In that case, make sure you review the directory.  I included the link for the digital copy.  They don’t automatically send it to you.  If you want a hard copy, you can go online to order it, or call the main number to order it, once the transfer is done.  At minimum, start with page 228.  The real meat and potatoes starts at page 246, but you will want to review the parts about booking privileges because those tell you what you can book and when.  Those are on either page 228 or 230, depending in which ownership you have. You can skip the parts about VIP, club Pass, Plus Partners, and converting points to Wyndham rewards since resale doesn’t qualify for those things.  

http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/plus_membersdirectory1819/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dgalati (Dec 29, 2018)

GT1 said:


> I'm waiting for a contract to be added to my existing membership (all resale). When the contract is added will it show up on the owner website under "My Ownership" right away like my other 2 contracts show up?


Yes it will show up the day it transfers.


----------



## dgalati (Dec 29, 2018)

dgalati said:


> Bonnet Creek deed Wyndham received 11/27 transferred out of my account today 12/19. Another Bonnet Creek deed Wyndham received 10/21 still waiting on transfer. No problem with paper work on 1st deed not sure why one would transfer in 3 weeks another still waiting after 8 weeks?


 Update: 1st deed transferred 12/28. I called Wyndham 12/26 and inquired on this deed. Customer rep put a rush on it when I explained 2nd deed transferred in 3 weeks and this one was at 8 weeks. She was very helpful and said transfers were taking 5-6 weeks currently.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 30, 2018)

My sister and I were just added to my Dad’s deed for 2 Kona Coast II weeks (weeks, bought from Shell, never converted to points). We used LT Transfers. They’ve sent the deed to Wyndham and told us to expect 12-15 weeks for them to process it. Should we just wait to hear from Wyndham, or should we contact the title folks ourselves at some point? Next question, which I should probably ask on the Exchange board, is what the process is to add us to the RCI account as owners so that we can both make exchanges.


----------



## Ninjaneer80 (Dec 30, 2018)

TheHolleys87 said:


> what the process is to add us to the RCI account as owners so that we can both make exchanges.




Normally you just take your contract number and sign yourself up. I can't remember if someone else told me if wyndham autosigns you up for RCI. Might want to ask on that one 



Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Dec 31, 2018)

TheHolleys87 said:


> My sister and I were just added to my Dad’s deed for 2 Kona Coast II weeks (weeks, bought from Shell, never converted to points). We used LT Transfers. They’ve sent the deed to Wyndham and told us to expect 12-15 weeks for them to process it. Should we just wait to hear from Wyndham, or should we contact the title folks ourselves at some point? Next question, which I should probably ask on the Exchange board, is what the process is to add us to the RCI account as owners so that we can both make exchanges.





Ninjaneer80 said:


> Normally you just take your contract number and sign yourself up. I can't remember if someone else told me if wyndham autosigns you up for RCI. Might want to ask on that one
> Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk



Thanks. My dad already has an RCI account so I think we need to add ourselves to the same one. However I could be wrong about that! I’ll check on the Buying board too.


----------



## skotm (Jan 2, 2019)

I am still waiting, it will be 6 months at the end of January and nothing.

Thetransfergroup is now called nationaltsbroker  on Ebay.

I sent a follow up again today.  not sure what to do, the one deed, has my name spelled wrong and because of that they did not submit it to Wyndham, I was told it was submitted back to the recorder's office.  The reocirders office returned it for an error .. .and nothing from thetransfergroup since ..


----------



## Braindead (Jan 2, 2019)

skotm said:


> I am still waiting, it will be 6 months at the end of January and nothing.
> 
> Thetransfergroup is now called nationaltsbroker  on Ebay.
> 
> I sent a follow up again today.  not sure what to do, the one deed, has my name spelled wrong and because of that they did not submit it to Wyndham, I was told it was submitted back to the recorder's office.  The reocirders office returned it for an error .. .and nothing from thetransfergroup since ..


Hi !!


----------



## paxsarah (Feb 8, 2019)

I have a semi-non-update. We have a deed that Wyndham received on January 22. They just told me that currently transfers are taking about 10 weeks. I'm crossing my fingers for faster because 10 weeks would be April 2, and I very much want these points available to deposit before the end of March!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Feb 8, 2019)

My dad added my sister and myself to his Kona Coast II deed.  On December 21, 2018, LT Transfers notified us that it had been recorded and the new deed sent to Shell (Wyndham).  Last week my dad received notice from Shell that they completed the changes on January 29.


----------



## Richelle (Feb 13, 2019)

skotm said:


> I am still waiting, it will be 6 months at the end of January and nothing.
> 
> Thetransfergroup is now called nationaltsbroker  on Ebay.
> 
> I sent a follow up again today.  not sure what to do, the one deed, has my name spelled wrong and because of that they did not submit it to Wyndham, I was told it was submitted back to the recorder's office.  The reocirders office returned it for an error .. .and nothing from thetransfergroup since ..



Sent you a PM with the latest phone number I have for him. Chase is handling the dispute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paxsarah (Apr 2, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> I have a semi-non-update. We have a deed that Wyndham received on January 22. They just told me that currently transfers are taking about 10 weeks. I'm crossing my fingers for faster because 10 weeks would be April 2, and I very much want these points available to deposit before the end of March!



Y'all. It transferred today, exactly on the 10 weeks they told me. Like, you couldn't have had it done last Friday?


----------



## grab (Apr 5, 2019)

Just completed transfer today (4/5) on transfer that had all paperwork in on 1/29. Bought it in October but reseller took 3 months to submit it. 

Also still waiting on some from December submission


----------



## Richelle (Apr 7, 2019)

Richelle said:


> Sent you a PM with the latest phone number I have for him. Chase is handling the dispute.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I got my money back from the dispute.  They did try calling shortly after I made the credit card dispute.  Weeks of trying to get a hold of him, and nothing. I file a credit card dispute and I magically get a phone call, with an excuse that the guy is no longer working there, but trying to help the owner get things sorted out.  Yeah right. I told him I would be easy.  Call chase and work out a refund.  A few weeks later I got a call from some vague company name. World Travel something.  They said they had until April 6th to transfer the contract.  I called back and left a voice mail that said to stop calling me.  I then blocked the number for good measure.  I hope that lawsuit puts that guy out of business for good.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 7, 2019)

paxsarah said:


> Y'all. It transferred today, exactly on the 10 weeks they told me. Like, you couldn't have had it done last Friday?



Tomorrow will be week 9, for 1 of 3 resales. Hopefully That means it will be soon.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Apr 9, 2019)

I have a transfer in process through Sumday.  I got my copy of the deed about three weeks ago. Calling Wyndham to ask about it and they don’t have documentation yet which is no big surprise.  What baffles me is they say that they don’t see where the contract number I gave them could be transferred to me. Has anyone heard of this before? The closing agent  is just assuming that since they don’t have the paperwork yet they can’t really say anything.


----------



## grab (Apr 9, 2019)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> I have a transfer in process through Sumday.  I got my copy of the deed about three weeks ago. Calling Wyndham to ask about it and they don’t have documentation yet which is no big surprise.  What baffles me is they say that they don’t see where the contract number I gave them could be transferred to me. Has anyone heard of this before? The closing agent  is just assuming that since they don’t have the paperwork yet they can’t really say anything.


Did you get the contract number of an estoppel?  If not I would ask Sumday for the estoppel.


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Apr 9, 2019)

grab said:


> Did you get the contract number of an estoppel?  If not I would ask Sumday for the estoppel.



Yes. Got the VOID form before purchase. It matches the contract number on the deed they recorded.


----------



## Angelanoel (Apr 9, 2019)

On CWA's I've noticed it's taking about a month to get the transfer docs from Wyndham and then once they are mailed back from both buyer and seller it's taking about 10 weeks.  Recorded deeds are different because it depends on the county's recording and whether it can be done online or in some cases you have to mail it in to be recorded and then wait for it to be mailed back and then sent into Wyndham which will then take 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Richelle (Apr 10, 2019)

I have 3 resales in transit. Two different companies. Both reputable experienced sellers. Unfortunately the closing company one of them uses, made a couple rookie mistakes, so the last 9 weeks have been wasted. First rookie mistake, the notary acknowledgment was missing. How the the deed was recorded without that, is beyond me. Second rookie mistake, they forgot to include the $299 fee. Unless the seller decides to change closing companies, I probably won’t be doing business with them any more, especially since I’ve gotten no communication from them since I texted him yesterday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harveyhaddixfan (Apr 16, 2019)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> I have a transfer in process through Sumday.  I got my copy of the deed about three weeks ago. Calling Wyndham to ask about it and they don’t have documentation yet which is no big surprise.  What baffles me is they say that they don’t see where the contract number I gave them could be transferred to me. Has anyone heard of this before? The closing agent  is just assuming that since they don’t have the paperwork yet they can’t really say anything.



Update: Wyndham got the paperwork on 3/24. I called 2 times after that and contacted Greatway Services (closing company for Sumday) and wasn’t able to get the appropriate information. Today I called Wyndham. They straight up told me this contract won’t transfer. It had already been transferred back in January to someone else. It would help if GreatWay would have listened to me when I emailed them the first time after contacting Wyndham back in March and was told they probably couldn’t transfer this to me. Grrrrrrr


----------



## Richelle (Apr 16, 2019)

Richelle said:


> I have 3 resales in transit. Two different companies. Both reputable experienced sellers. Unfortunately the closing company one of them uses, made a couple rookie mistakes, so the last 9 weeks have been wasted. First rookie mistake, the notary acknowledgment was missing. How the the deed was recorded without that, is beyond me. Second rookie mistake, they forgot to include the $299 fee. Unless the seller decides to change closing companies, I probably won’t be doing business with them any more, especially since I’ve gotten no communication from them since I texted him yesterday morning.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Another update:  after talking to the closing company, they called Wyndham. Wyndham looked at the account and saw the same note was on two different contracts. Wyndham verified they had what they needed, and that it was their error.  If I would have gotten some kind of response from the seller to begin with, I would not have gotten bad info from Wyndham. At least the closing company did their part. I’m still debating not doing business or recommending them to anyone due to lack of communication. I still have not heard back from them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antjmar (Apr 18, 2019)

Mailed notarized documents to Wyndham on March 13th saw it in my account today (posted yesterday).


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jun 26, 2019)

What have others been experiencing recently with respect to transfer times? I have a contract that has been taking much longer than usual to transfer. Mine is currently at about 12 weeks with Wyndham according to the timeframes from the reseller. The reseller is telling me that Wyndham is now intentionally delaying third party transfers to encourage retail sales. They say that they have several recent contract transfers that have been delayed, and that they've gotten their lawyers involved.  Anyone recently have a contract transfer within the typical 6-8 week timeframe, or have others started seeing delays too?


----------



## bendadin (Jun 26, 2019)

24 weeks


----------



## dgalati (Jun 26, 2019)

CruiseGuy said:


> What have others been experiencing recently with respect to transfer times? I have a contract that has been taking much longer than usual to transfer. Mine is currently at about 12 weeks with Wyndham according to the timeframes from the reseller. The reseller is telling me that Wyndham is now intentionally delaying third party transfers to encourage retail sales. They say that they have several recent contract transfers that have been delayed, and that they've gotten their lawyers involved.  Anyone recently have a contract transfer within the typical 6-8 week timeframe, or have others started seeing delays too?


 In the last 2 months I sold 4 deeds with a Wyndham prefered broker where Wyndham was the buyer through a third party.  All transfered in 5-6 weeks from start to finish. 4 weeks for deed to be signed and recorded Once Deed was recorded and Wyndham had them it was less then a week before they transferred out of my account.  On the flip side I had two deeds that I bought and sold to private parties- one with Sumday the other with LT that Wyndham rejected for "deed issues". Seems Wyndham has started to make sure all t's are crossed and I's are dotted. Once Wyndham receives correct deed its mystery meat. Some have transferred in less then 3 weeks others have taken 12 weeks. Not sure why it only takes a week to transfer when Wyndham is the buyer but takes 8-12 weeks when it is not Wyndham.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Jun 26, 2019)

dgalati said:


> In the last 2 months I sold 4 deeds with a Wyndham prefered broker where Wyndham was the buyer through a third party.  All transfered in 5-6 weeks from start to finish. 4 weeks for deed to be signed and recorded Once Deed was recorded and Wyndham had them it was less then a week before they transferred out of my account.  On the flip side I had two deeds that I bought and sold to private parties- one with Sumday the other with LT that Wyndham rejected for "deed issues". Seems Wyndham has started to make sure all t's are crossed and I's are dotted. Once Wyndham receives correct deed its mystery meat. Some have transferred in less then 3 weeks others have taken 12 weeks. Not sure why it only takes a week to transfer when Wyndham is the buyer but takes 8-12 weeks when it is not Wyndham.



That's a no brainer answer.  If Wyndham is acquiring resale contracts via third parties as the buyer, the only reason Wyndham would do so is to obtain the inventory via the secondary markets, which they will in turn re-absorb and sell as developer points for huge profits.  If another owner is acquiring resale contracts, what do they care how long it takes really.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 26, 2019)

CruiseGuy said:


> What have others been experiencing recently with respect to transfer times? I have a contract that has been taking much longer than usual to transfer. Mine is currently at about 12 weeks with Wyndham according to the timeframes from the reseller. The reseller is telling me that Wyndham is now intentionally delaying third party transfers to encourage retail sales. They say that they have several recent contract transfers that have been delayed, and that they've gotten their lawyers involved.  Anyone recently have a contract transfer within the typical 6-8 week timeframe, or have others started seeing delays too?



One they received sometime in March, hit my account May 30th. The one they received February 3rd completed a week later. Both Bali Hai. Supposedly there was a deed issue with the one on February 3rd. The closing company said that the deed was fine and it was a mistake on Wyndham’s side. I picked up a couple more since then.  Margaritaville St Thomas and Canterbury.   I am in the process of transferring my Branson contract to someone else. Wyndham should have received the paperwork by now. I’m giving them a week to update their records. Hopefully it doesn’t take 12 weeks. 

I don’t think delaying resale will encourage retail sales. In fact, it might make things worse if people get frustrated with Wyndham. Resale keeps contracts in the hands of owners who pay the fees. If more people walked away, because no one wanted to deal with Wyndham, Wyndham and the resorts would be left holding the bag. Also, if someone is buying on the resale market, it’s because they decided they don’t want to pay thousands. An extra month or two to transfer is not going to suddenly get them to change their mind about that. I call BS on that excuse from your seller. I think the seller either made a mistake or is guessing because they don’t know why they are taking longer.  If you have the contract number and the original owners address and phone number, you can call Wyndham yourself and find out what the progress is. I’m guessing there is more then what the seller is telling you.  It’s also possible they got an influx of inventory from Ovations that they are processing. Ovations and retail sales come first before resale transfer. Tribute and Pathways might take priority over resale as well, but I cannot say for sure. There are any number of reasons for the delays. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manzana (Jun 26, 2019)

I am sweating out a transfer if it goes through by this weekend then I will get 400k points I can move forward on a July 1st UY contract.  If not I get my 400k once it goes through but it would be great to have 400k points Basically free.  Wyndham got the deed mid May.  I keep calling but since I am not seller I cannot get info on the transfer time.


----------



## talkamotta (Jun 26, 2019)

How do you get the contract number. I have one that LT transfers handled, they took 3 months before sending it to Wyndam the first week of may.  Nothing yet from wyndham.  Have deed they sent to Wyndam and names of sellers.


----------



## paxsarah (Jun 27, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> How do you get the contract number. I have one that LT transfers handled, they took 3 months before sending it to Wyndam the first week of may.  Nothing yet from wyndham.  Have deed they sent to Wyndam and names of sellers.



All of my deeds have the contract number on it somewhere near the top.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 27, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> How do you get the contract number. I have one that LT transfers handled, they took 3 months before sending it to Wyndam the first week of may.  Nothing yet from wyndham.  Have deed they sent to Wyndam and names of sellers.



Every time I called to ask for a status, they asked for the name, address, email address, and sometimes phone number on the account.  Apparently this is new. In the past, I only needed to know the name on the contract and the contract number. Sometimes the new deed has their address on it.  You might be able to get the email address of the original owner from the seller, but I wouldn’t hold my breath. You might have to call multiple times until you get someone that just asks for the contract number and name of the original owner. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Manzana (Jun 27, 2019)

Wooo Hoo contract transferred last night.   400k pts that I can move forward.   A real bonus if getting this contract just before UY started


----------



## capital city (Jun 27, 2019)

Manzana said:


> Wooo Hoo contract transferred last night.   400k pts that I can move forward.   A real bonus if getting this contract just before UY started



That is awesome. I really didnt think you had much of a chance since the last 2 for me took 10 weeks and 5 months but happy it worked out for you. Like you my use year is July 1 and it transferred 2 weeks ago. Not a big RCI fan but I'll make it work for a year and move points forward which then should be a continuous thing and I'll always be ahead.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 27, 2019)

capital city said:


> That is awesome. I really didnt think you had much of a chance since the last 2 for me took 10 weeks and 5 months but happy it worked out for you. Like you my use year is July 1 and it transferred 2 weeks ago. Not a big RCI fan but I'll make it work for a year and move points forward which then should be a continuous thing and I'll always be ahead.


I am fortunately VIPP until April 2021 so I am able to move the points forward in Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 28, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> How do you get the contract number. I have one that LT transfers handled, they took 3 months before sending it to Wyndam the first week of may.  Nothing yet from wyndham.  Have deed they sent to Wyndam and names of sellers.


You should be able to get an estoppel from the seller (or resale company).  The estoppel contains the sellers member number, contract number, and name (no address).  It's been awhile since I've purchased something, but I was always able to call the title department and they would look it up by contract number. If they have the transfer documentation and they are just waiting for it to process, they are likely to give you more details (since they know it will transfer to you). Sometimes, all you can find out is that they don't have anything. You can get a decent idea of what the status is, if they have everything needed or if there is an issue (except of course a date when the transfer will be completed).


----------



## bendadin (Jun 28, 2019)

harveyhaddixfan said:


> Update: Wyndham got the paperwork on 3/24. I called 2 times after that and contacted Greatway Services (closing company for Sumday) and wasn’t able to get the appropriate information. Today I called Wyndham. They straight up told me this contract won’t transfer. It had already been transferred back in January to someone else. It would help if GreatWay would have listened to me when I emailed them the first time after contacting Wyndham back in March and was told they probably couldn’t transfer this to me. Grrrrrrr



So did Sumday sell it twice?



Manzana said:


> Wooo Hoo contract transferred last night.   400k pts that I can move forward.   A real bonus if getting this contract just before UY started



When did Wyndham receive the paperwork? I got realigned with a JUL UY 400k. That was a lot of MF to pay for nothing. Now I'm just going to give the thing away before the end of the year.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 28, 2019)

bendadin said:


> So did Sumday sell it twice?
> 
> 
> 
> When did Wyndham receive the paperwork? I got realigned with a JUL UY 400k. That was a lot of MF to pay for nothing. Now I'm just going to give the thing away before the end of the year.



They realign and no proration on points the 6 months of points are taken by Wyndham. You pay maintenance fees and dont have points to use. Wyndham will give you until the end of year to use any points available that would of expired July 1st in lieu of prorating points. I wonder how many points have been lost by owners due to this realignment policy?


----------



## Manzana (Jun 28, 2019)

bendadin said:


> So did Sumday sell it twice?
> 
> 
> 
> When did Wyndham receive the paperwork? I got realigned with a JUL UY 400k. That was a lot of MF to pay for nothing. Now I'm just going to give the thing away before the end of the year.



They got the paperwork April 29th.   Where was your contract to.


----------



## bendadin (Jun 28, 2019)

Manzana said:


> They got the paperwork April 29th.   Where was your contract to.




Bali Hai January 3, 2019


----------



## Manzana (Jun 28, 2019)

bendadin said:


> Bali Hai January 3, 2019


Ok Just looked at my account today and they did a Realignment.  My points got moved to my April 1rst use year.  It actually works out ok I believe I got the points moved forward.  I get the use of them all the way until April this year and then another 400k next April along with my other contracts.   Much easier to borrow points from contracts for me if use years are all the same and it seems like I haven’t lost any points.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 28, 2019)

Manzana said:


> Ok Just looked at my account today and they did a Realignment.  My points got moved to my April 1rst use year.  It actually works out ok I believe I got the points moved forward.  I get the use of them all the way until April this year and then another 400k next April along with my other contracts.   Much easier to borrow points from contracts for me if use years are all the same and it seems like I haven’t lost any points.


They realign the day after transfer shows in account.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 28, 2019)

dgalati said:


> They realign the day after transfer shows in account.


Well Lucky I caught the transfer the day of and was able to move the points forward.  Which basically kept them in the same year they and the July 1st points are all good until April 2020 now...


----------



## capital city (Jun 28, 2019)

Manzana said:


> Ok Just looked at my account today and they did a Realignment.  My points got moved to my April 1rst use year.  It actually works out ok I believe I got the points moved forward.  I get the use of them all the way until April this year and then another 400k next April along with my other contracts.   Much easier to borrow points from contracts for me if use years are all the same and it seems like I haven’t lost any points.



They did the same to me. Kept it at Jan 1 for a few days and I made 1 reservation then they went back in and realigned so 418,000 of the 500,000 went to RCI. I wish I would have made more reservations like I had planned to but thought I had time as there really is no reason that I know of for them to realign anymore. Nice catch, you basically got about $3k in free m/f.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 28, 2019)

Manzana said:


> Well Lucky I caught the transfer the day of and was able to move the points forward.  Which basically kept them in the same year they and the July 1st points are all good until April 2020 now...


Yea but they beat you out of prorating of points. The points were available until july 1st vanished into Wyndham's pockets. But you have until April 1st to use them. Wyndham is out right beating up owners on the policy of not prorating points on their mandatory use year alignment.


----------



## Manzana (Jun 28, 2019)

dgalati said:


> Yea but they beat you out of prorating of points. The points were available until july 1st vanished into Wyndham's pockets. But you have until April 1st to use them. Wyndham is out right beating up owners on the policy of not prorating points on their mandatory use year alignment.


I deposited the points that were going to expire July 1st to the next use year.  When they Realigned they gave me 800k points good until April 1st when I get another 400k points.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Jun 28, 2019)

Manzana said:


> I deposited the points that were going to expire July 1st to the next use year.  When they Realigned they gave me 800k points good until April 1st when I get another 400k points.


Wow! I am happy for you. You would not believe the hours I've spent on the phone with Wyndham, filing at least 2 separate claims with them, only to be shot down - no proration for me. Including when our original 1.4M developer points were realigned from April 1 to Jan 1. The explanation was that the proration program was not in effect when we were realigned.  Since then I've purchase some resale. I don't think I've received prorated points. Once I got a RCI certificate for a week instead, lol.  (I think that was when they gave that to me).

In similar inconsistent WYN fashion, I still have a July 1 use year contract and and a Sep 1 use year contract. While I agree with you dgalati that there is no longer incentive for WYN to realign the use years, it does make managing the account overall easier. I assume I could call and have that done (but then I expect to lose the 6 mos or 3 mos of use - maybe I'd get lucky and get prorated)?  Again, to WYN's advantage, I'll likely pay 3 points deposit fees instead of one.  I paid one in December.  I just paid one in June.  I'll try not to pay another in September, but it could happen. I like to wait until a week or two before the use year ends and do only one (or three ) points deposits.


----------



## capital city (Jun 28, 2019)

Sandi these are not prorated points for moving a contract. Wyndham is currently uploading contracts at their current use year and you have about 48 hours to use the points as you wish before they go back in and realign them to your current  use year. Manzana came out ahead because of perfect timing not because Wyndham intentionally did anything to help them. The fact that Wyndham only transfers contracts with full points doesnt hurt though.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 29, 2019)

capital city said:


> Sandi these are not prorated points for moving a contract. Wyndham is currently uploading contracts at their current use year and you have about 48 hours to use the points as you wish before they go back in and realign them to your current  use year. Manzana came out ahead because of perfect timing not because Wyndham intentionally did anything to help them. The fact that Wyndham only transfers contracts with full points doesnt hurt though.


 What do you mean by saying Wyndham only transfers contract with full points? I transferred 4 contracts out in the last 2 months and had no points available for the current use year. If the points bucket is empty how can any points transfer out? My account now shows a negative 616,000 points.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 29, 2019)

Sandi Bo said:


> Wow! I am happy for you. You would not believe the hours I've spent on the phone with Wyndham, filing at least 2 separate claims with them, only to be shot down - no proration for me. Including when our original 1.4M developer points were realigned from April 1 to Jan 1. The explanation was that the proration program was not in effect when we were realigned.  Since then I've purchase some resale. I don't think I've received prorated points. Once I got a RCI certificate for a week instead, lol.  (I think that was when they gave that to me).
> 
> In similar inconsistent WYN fashion, I still have a July 1 use year contract and and a Sep 1 use year contract. While I agree with you dgalati that there is no longer incentive for WYN to realign the use years, it does make managing the account overall easier. I assume I could call and have that done (but then I expect to lose the 6 mos or 3 mos of use - maybe I'd get lucky and get prorated)?  Again, to WYN's advantage, I'll likely pay 3 points deposit fees instead of one.  I paid one in December.  I just paid one in June.  I'll try not to pay another in September, but it could happen. I like to wait until a week or two before the use year ends and do only one (or three ) points deposits.


Sandy I spent many hours on the phone pleading the proration on use year alignment. Only to see if get shot down. Not sure how Wyndham can justify this outright theft of points from owners. Paying maintenance fees when no points are available because points are pushed into the next use year on realignment.


----------



## Richelle (Jun 29, 2019)

dgalati said:


> What do you mean by saying Wyndham only transfers contract with full points? I transferred 4 contracts out in the last 2 months and had no points available for the current use year. If the points bucket is empty how can any points transfer out? My account now shows a negative 616,000 points.


So the essentially took points that do not exist, gave them to the new owner, and put you in the negative?  I am a bit confused on how that works.  It's not like a bank account where you can deposit money to put you in the positive.  You cannot earn points, to put you in the positive, like you can with money.  They essentially gave the owner, something they did not have to give.  Someone screwed up.  I don't think Wyndham intentionally made up inventory.  I just think someone in the transfer department, wasn't paying attention.  The system should not have let them out you in the negative though.  Did you call about that?


----------



## bendadin (Jun 29, 2019)

dgalati said:


> What do you mean by saying Wyndham only transfers contract with full points? I transferred 4 contracts out in the last 2 months and had no points available for the current use year. If the points bucket is empty how can any points transfer out? My account now shows a negative 616,000 points.




https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/deed-transfered-with-more-points-then-available.261057/


----------



## dgalati (Jun 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> So the essentially took points that do not exist, gave them to the new owner, and put you in the negative?  I am a bit confused on how that works.  It's not like a bank account where you can deposit money to put you in the positive.  You cannot earn points, to put you in the positive, like you can with money.  They essentially gave the owner, something they did not have to give.  Someone screwed up.  I don't think Wyndham intentionally made up inventory.  I just think someone in the transfer department, wasn't paying attention.  The system should not have let them out you in the negative though.  Did you call about that?


If my bucket of points is empty no points transfer to new owner. The new system doesn't recognize this and the account goes negative. If you buy a deed with points I would assume the negative balance is adjusted accordingly.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 29, 2019)

bendadin said:


> https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/deed-transfered-with-more-points-then-available.261057/


The point I was trying to convey is that contracts can transfer out even if all points have been used for the current use year. I understand if any points are available they will transfer to new owner. If not enough points are available Wyndham can cancel existing reservations to transfer points to new owner also. No points transfer out to new owner if the current use year bucket is empty.


----------



## dgalati (Jun 29, 2019)

Richelle said:


> So the essentially took points that do not exist, gave them to the new owner, and put you in the negative?  I am a bit confused on how that works.  It's not like a bank account where you can deposit money to put you in the positive.  You cannot earn points, to put you in the positive, like you can with money.  They essentially gave the owner, something they did not have to give.  Someone screwed up.  I don't think Wyndham intentionally made up inventory.  I just think someone in the transfer department, wasn't paying attention.  The system should not have let them out you in the negative though.  Did you call about that?


 
Yes I have called numerous times and opened a few cases with Wyndham on the negative balance to no avail. The negative balance corrects itself on Jan 1st or at the beginning of next use year. It is also a way Wyndham can prevent owners from trading the deeds. One could buy deeds with all points for next to nothing then use points and sell or give away the deeds with no current use year points. It was very common for traders to receive a deed in Oct-Dec then dump the deed in Feb-April after skimming the points for 2 use years.  I do believe the negative balance will be adjusted if new deeds with points are brought into a account.


----------



## lost patience (Jul 6, 2019)

Anyone else seeing the same thing with full point transfers?  I have a couple contracts that I've sold.  I don't have 2019 points available and I don't want reservations cancelled.


----------



## capital city (Jul 6, 2019)

lost patience said:


> Anyone else seeing the same thing with full point transfers?  I have a couple contracts that I've sold.  I don't have 2019 points available and I don't want reservations cancelled.



Over the last year or so reports are that Wyndham is making all transfers happen with full points.  There have been reports of reservations canceled to make this happen.


----------



## Richelle (Jul 6, 2019)

lost patience said:


> Anyone else seeing the same thing with full point transfers?  I have a couple contracts that I've sold.  I don't have 2019 points available and I don't want reservations cancelled.


They will likely get canceled if you do not have any use year points.  You're better off waiting until the November timeframe to sell your points.  By the time you find a taker, record the deed, submit the paperwork, and Wyndham does their part, it will be the start of the new year.


----------



## lost patience (Jul 6, 2019)

Intesting as the estoppels now read:  
Available Membership Points:
The available points that will transfer to you will depend on the seller's point availability and the
benefits used at the time the contract is transferred.

dgalati:  Your point balance shows negative 616,000 points. Did you have any 2019 active reservations?


----------



## dgalati (Jul 6, 2019)

lost patience said:


> Intesting as the estoppels now read:
> Available Membership Points:
> The available points that will transfer to you will depend on the seller's point availability and the
> benefits used at the time the contract is transferred.
> ...


No points available and no reservations that could be canceled. No points transferred to new owner.  Points bucket for current year was empty


----------

